# Best Finish For Walnut



## thecoder (3 Jan 2012)

Hi folks im just making my first box out of waknut and have not got a clue how to finish it.. #-o 

Can someone please advise the sanding process and reccomended finish please.

regards

Dave


----------



## condeesteso (3 Jan 2012)

Hi Dave - not spent time with waknut (very sorry, my humour gets me into trouble often  ). it's a beautiful wood, very fine grain and gets away with minimal finishing (esp. on a box, which will not suffer heavy handling.) personally I'd go for a light natural oil - applied very thin and left a while, then buffed up. Not widely accepted but natural oils are actually finishes, being capable of hardening off and taking a soft sheen - ideal I feel for walnut, will allow the grain and depth to really show. Whatever you go for please avoid glossy synthetics... your walnut deserves better then that.

(edit) sorry, missed the sanding bit - this is very personal taste but I try to avoid sanding at all. If you can get the surface you want off the blade, skip sanding. If you have to sand, then brush all the dust out after - sanding makes things feel smooth, but mainly cos they are clogged with dust, which truly challenges any later finishing as the dust turns grey. For final finish consider a well-tuned cabinet scraper?

[have a funny feeling I'll be in trouble over this 'advice'... we'll see]


----------



## Shane (3 Jan 2012)

Chestnut hard wax oil is lovely on walnut


----------



## Dodge (4 Jan 2012)

if you are using American Black Walnut try this,

prior to applying finish wipe the walnut with Behlens lemon yellow solar lux stain. if you then use danish oil it really brings out the colour of the walnut without making it yellowy!

try it on a scrap piece you will be amazed, i was the first time I did it on recommendation.

Rog


----------



## thecoder (4 Jan 2012)

Cheers guys

Dodge, is the stuff you mention widely available 

Dave


----------



## thecoder (4 Jan 2012)

condeesteso":1ovx3rw9 said:


> Hi Dave - not spent time with waknut (very sorry, my humour gets me into trouble often  ). it's a beautiful wood, very fine grain and gets away with minimal finishing (esp. on a box, which will not suffer heavy handling.) personally I'd go for a light natural oil - applied very thin and left a while, then buffed up. Not widely accepted but natural oils are actually finishes, being capable of hardening off and taking a soft sheen - ideal I feel for walnut, will allow the grain and depth to really show. Whatever you go for please avoid glossy synthetics... your walnut deserves better then that.
> 
> (edit) sorry, missed the sanding bit - this is very personal taste but I try to avoid sanding at all. If you can get the surface you want off the blade, skip sanding. If you have to sand, then brush all the dust out after - sanding makes things feel smooth, but mainly cos they are clogged with dust, which truly challenges any later finishing as the dust turns grey. For final finish consider a well-tuned cabinet scraper?
> 
> [have a funny feeling I'll be in trouble over this 'advice'... we'll see]



Hi Douglas,

Yep Waknut is very similar to walnut


----------



## thecoder (4 Jan 2012)

Dodge":ao1spkx5 said:


> if you are using American Black Walnut try this,
> 
> prior to applying finish wipe the walnut with Behlens lemon yellow solar lux stain. if you then use danish oil it really brings out the colour of the walnut without making it yellowy!
> 
> ...



Roger im not sure if its AW or nut all I know is its walnut #-o


----------



## Dodge (4 Jan 2012)

thecoder":hibdz5ev said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Dodge, is the stuff you mention widely available
> 
> Dave



You can get it direct from Behlens

http://www.behlen.co.uk/Merchant2/merch ... Code=DYEST

A small bottle goes an awful long way as you are only lightly wiping it on - it dries in about an hour and I think you can use pretty much any finish over the top - when you first apply the walnut appears to go orangey in colour but then when it is dry and you apply lacquer or oil the depth of the walnut colour is really enhanced.

Rog


----------



## thecoder (4 Jan 2012)

Dodge":3neql9fa said:


> thecoder":3neql9fa said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys
> ...


Cheers Roger, I have set pieces of maple keys into the mitres, would the stain have a negative effect or just enhance it.


----------



## Dodge (4 Jan 2012)

To be honest havnt tried on any other woods - if you pm me your full name and address I will put a small amount in a jar and send it to you so you can give it a try on an offcut if you like.

I've got to go to the post office tomorrow anyway

Rog


----------



## thecoder (4 Jan 2012)

Dodge":39q7bxum said:


> To be honest havnt tried on any other woods - if you pm me your full name and address I will put a small amount in a jar and send it to you so you can give it a try on an offcut if you like.
> 
> I've got to go to the post office tomorrow anyway
> 
> Rog


Very kind of you Roger. Pm on way.


----------



## andersonec (6 Jan 2012)

Sand to a minimum of 240 grit (higher if poss) and Whatever oil you use finish with a coat of wax when the oil is dry.

Andy.


----------

